

Frontier to Buy All Verizon Wired Customers in FL, TX and CA - paralelogram
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Verizon-Announces-105-Billion-FiOS-DSL-Asset-Sale-to-Frontier-132556

======
rayiner
Verizon's attempts to divest itself of its FiOS assets is an important
counterpoint to the tech media narrative of lucrative wireline monopolies
protected by lobbying muscle. Nobody actually in the market thinks that:
[http://seekingalpha.com/article/2886186-verizon-fools-
fronti...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/2886186-verizon-fools-frontier-
again). The other two companies that bought wireline assets from Verizon
ultimately went bankrupt: [http://www.informationweek.com/business/verizons-
former-hawa...](http://www.informationweek.com/business/verizons-former-
hawaii-new-england-operations-struggling-/d/d-id/1074510).

It's also interesting to note that at the same time Verizon is selling off
wireline assets, it's returning money to shareholders via stock buybacks:
[http://www.cnbc.com/id/102402418](http://www.cnbc.com/id/102402418). The
signal is of course that the return on investing that money into network
upgrades wouldn't be worthwhile.

------
NextPerception
As a current 500mbps/500mbps residential FIOS customer in Plano Texas, you
have no idea how much profanity this article has just inspired.

------
IanDrake
This happened in CT when frontier bought AT&T's Uverse customers. It was
painful. Switch now if you have an alternative.

